

Surviving a philosopher attack. - AndrewDucker
http://philosiology.blogspot.com/2011/04/surviving-philosopher-attack.html

======
Jach
I like the post, but I don't think it applies strictly to philosophical
discussions (unless you descend to the view that everything is philosophic). I
think it's more to do with people being told that their beliefs are wrong, and
why they're wrong, and getting upset. Philosophers (and I would argue
programmers and mathematicians and scientists) are just more used to this so
they don't get upset as easily; they attack because they think they're right
and they want to change minds.

My question is, does this adjustment help philosophers change their minds more
easily than a normal person would, or even a programmer would? I don't think
so. Getting told you're wrong in philosophy isn't the same as getting told
you're wrong by a compiler, and in the end whatever profession we practice
we're still humans with the same biases. It's incredibly hard to change one's
mind...

I've also found that quoting Proverbs 28:1 ("The wicked flee when no man
pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.") when debating religious
people who don't want to debate (and thus feel attacked) doesn't help.

------
doki_pen
Sounds like narcissism. Peoples feelings do matter.

------
gadders
No wonder they made Socrates drink Hemlock.

